# Driving Dad Nuts



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hubby works Mon - Fri, and I work four days through the week, then either Sat or Sun. Joey tends to spend a good part of days with dad screeching, although hubby interacts with him and spends a lot of the day entertaining him. If he tries to play Xbox or watch something, Joey starts screeching. Hubby is the one who does all the whistling, so even if he is watching or playing, he is going through his whistles trying to teach Joey more, and engage him.

When we are both home and watch something, Joey turns into an instant couch potato and watches with us. On days I am home with him, we chat and play, and I interact with him while cleaning house or watching a movie.

We can't for the life of us figure out what the difference is, why he screeches so much when it is just him and dad at home.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe it's the particular noises from the Xbox or from the type of TV Dad watches when alone.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

It may be the xbox and the games as Dianne said. I had a bird once that would wake up in the dead of night if I started playing a certain game and he had to yell at it lol. Maybe Dad had spoiled Joey at one point, played a game together or gave Joey a really yummy treat and he's begging for that.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it specifically when he gets into xbox or any time it's just him at home?

I would have to admit that I'm a little thrown by this one, but there's obviously some reason. Is he more bonded with you or your hubby?


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

My boy Dexter has a habit of screeching whenever we ate holding something. A phone to our ear. Writing on a note pad. Reading the newspaper. 
Could it be the game controller he's holding while playing?
As far as the TV. Perhaps when it's just the 2 of them your bird doesn't want to be ignored. When it's the 3 of you that's a flock & he's more relaxed.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He plays Xbox when I am home too, and Joey seems okay then. It seems to be at times when tv is off too. That is why we can't figure it out. Even if he is watching tv, he is whistling to Joey and talking to him. He does when it is the three of us, too. 

It could be the controller, maybe, but the screeching also goes on when he is using the driving wheel. Suppose we will have to keep note of what is going on prior to and during the screeching.

Maybe he is just a mama's boy. Maybe he is just happier with his whole flock home, yet that wouldn't explain why he is fine with just me here with him. I would have thought he was equally bonded to both of us, but maybe as 'she who feeds me and gives me my nummy broccoli', he feels more bonded to me. Hubby clearly loves the little guy and enjoys having him here. He just gets a bit frustrated with the screeching and we'd love to find a way to make their days at home more peaceful.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

We have a dog who is EXTREMELY bonded with my boyfriend and I know that he loves me too, but it's not the same. Still... sometimes when he is gone, this dog gets kind of clingy with me. I don't know if this helps, but it might have something to do with it. Of course, he may just be wanting attention and doesn't like when he's not the focus? I'm sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I think keeping track of exactly what is going on when the screeching starts is a brilliant idea.

Cockatiels are certainly complex creatures!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Speaking of complex, today he has been screeching most of the day, with me here too. 

When he first moved in at 2 months old, we went through a bit of him screeching with us ignoring it and rewarding happy chatter and whistling with attention, and he learned to distinguish between the two. It has really only started up in the past few weeks that he has been screeching again. He's 6 months now.

Suppose I am off to read some of the 'how to stop screeching' threads. If anyone has any suggestions, I am all ears.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Just a couple more things, after reading a few threads. 

He has also recently started hissing at the cover when we are telling him goodnight and covering him, within the last couple weeks. It had never happened before, and now it is every night.

He is on the move more than usual. Sort of like a toddler jacked up on sugar after a visit from grandma, climbing around and constantly on the move. He's always been active but it seems he has stepped it up a bit.

About what age do they start becoming hormonal? I realize birds are like people in that every one progresses at his or her own rate, and there can only be a rough estimate on ages


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Based on what I've heard here.... I would gently venture to say maybe he is hormonal since he is displaying agitated behavior that is not in the norm. I have nothing to base that on, though. Tweets does get hissy and kind of annoyed when I cover him up at night, but I move slowly and continue as cutting down on sleep interruptions for him is very important. I'm sure we do wake him up when we go to bed even with the cover, but I still feel better knowing that I'm not shining him with lights and whatnot.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I go ahead and cover him, even though he seems to have a sudden dislike for it. The living room is light enough at night I feel he needs the cover, but I do leave the front open so he can see if he needs or wants.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah I feel bad for doing it to Tweets cause he doesn't like it, but I can't see a better way to do it.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

One he is covered he seems fine with it. It is just the act of being covered he doesn't like at the moment. It reminds me of a little kid not wanting to go to bed. I just carry on with my goodnight wishes, telling him I love him and will see him on the morning. Once the cover is settled, he is fine again.


----------

